# Been bouncing all over the place with my MBTI type, but still can't figure it out!



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I want to preface this by saying that I am new to this forum, although I have done a lot of reading and learning on here over the last year and a half or so. 
My question is very broad, but I'll try my best to help you help me.
What is my type?
And if anyone could, could you also help me figure out enneagram and instinctual variants for myself, since I tend to test in almost every single type there?
Right now, I consider myself to be an ENTP 5 sx/so.
The only problem is that my extroversion, while it's still fairly clear, falters from time to time. I will find that there are days where I want no social interaction with anyone, so I simply sit by myself and maybe talk to a friend or two throughout the day.
I'm fairly certain on intuition, although I am unsure of how I use it (Ni or Ne) And yes, I have taken tests over and over again on cognitive functions, and my score either switches or is equal. However, one of the two does seem to be my dominant, although I could be wrong.
My T-F dichotomy is probably the most unstable part of my type, equal in comparison maybe to I-E. I like to show affection when I'm in the mood for it, but sometimes I am just plain not. At all. There are times when I'm the guy with a free hugs poster on my chest and there are times when I draw away when someone reaches out to pat my shoulder. I'm honestly not even sure what it depends on. Mood? I don't know, it seems random.
It took me a long while to get a handle for what J-P meant, but I think I have it now. The part of me that seems J-ish: I like to know how and when and where something is going to happen and what it will be. The part of me that's P-ish: I seldom make plans or lists and my work style is almost a stereotypical perceiving style- I work on a whim, doing ridiculous amounts of work very well, then just stop. And I know that I work best when deadlines are closing in.

Now into enneagram. Let me just give you an idea of how confusing this gets. I have tested as: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7 and 9...
Honestly, I'm lost at this point. For me, I would say my most likely types are: 9w1*, 3w4, 3w2, 4w3, 4w5, 5w4, 7w6* (maybe)*

Also, if you could take a crack at my tritype, I would be very impressed that you even gave it a shot. I think that once I have a clear idea of what my type is and I read up on it, I will be able to relate much more strongly.

Sidenote: For MBTI I have tested as: INTJ, INTP, ENTP, ENTJ*, INFJ, INFP, ENFP, ENFJ *(socionics only)

HELP ME!!! :laughing: 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

I do not exactly subscribe to Enneagram but ive come across another version of it

1-"light/personal" thinking type
4-"light/personal" loving type
2-"light/personal" doing type
8-"heavy/transpersonal" thinking type
5-"heavy/transpersonal" doing type
7-"heavy/transpersonal" loving type

from what you have said, I would link up your easy identification with lots of different categories, with the number 7 type


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

So would that be saying that I sound like a seven? Would you be able to help me look into that further or help with MBTI or instinctual variants. I'll provide any info you need, just let me know roud:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Who are you in these conversations? Ni or Ne?

Ni is my INFJ friend saying, “So and so’s problem is THIS and she’s pissed.” 

Ne is me saying, “I’m getting indistinct impressions and I think she’s mad at me, so I’m going to dig around more to see if I can get her to say what’s wrong.” 

Do you want to find the "absolute truth" (Ni)? or think several possibilities have the potential to be the truth (Ne)? 

"Ni and Ne may reach the same conclusion but Ne will be less certain in articulating that conclusion as an indisputable fact because since Ne is focused on external possibilities and doesn’t like to narrow things down like Ni does, Ne anticipates that with additional information their assumption may change." 

"Ne is expansive, pulling not only from the immediate environment but a fast storehouse of similar knowledge (Si), so it is good at reading connections between other people, but it is not good at magically coming up with an answer after sleeping on something, which is something Ni is known for. (Ni- ”Oh, the answer just came to me… I know what to do…”) Ne looks outward, eager for information and inspiration, with a desire to discuss, and Ni looks inward, looking at something from every angle before deciding if it fits in its inner framework. " 

"Ni is an INTJ I know articulating something as an absolute; and an (Ne) ENFP I know arguing with him that he doesn’t know that for sure."


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

In order:
Both
Both
Ne
Both
Ne
So I'm thinking Ne dominant for myself, followed by Ti? I always test very low on Fi, but decently on Fe. Ti is usually higher than Te by about 20-30% So then I would most likely be an ENTP. Would you say that ENTPs can be very reserved at times?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Not usually, maybe just if they're going through something emotional or/and relying on Ti. 

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Again in order:
Ne
Both
Both
Ne
Both
Both
Ne
Both
Both
Both, but probably more Ne

Is it possible that I am an ENTP with very high Ti? Or that I am an ENTP 5, because I've read that they tend to be very ambiverted?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would say focus on one personality typing system at a time. Or else you're going to confuse your self-perception. Let's focus on your other functions. Try these. But think about your natural self. That is your true type. 

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)?
4. Are you naturally spontaneous and live completely in the here and now (Se)? Or do you crave stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that made you happy in the past (Si)? 
5.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
6. Do you live for unexpected opportunities (Se)? Or like to know what you’re getting into before you sign up for something (Si)?
7. Do you tend to be criticized for not having a plan (Se)? Or being too stuck in your ways with a plan set in stone (plan isn’t necessarily set in stone for lower Si users- they just want some sense of structure) (Si)? 
8.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
9.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style more traditional and conservative? (Mainly dominant Si users) 
10.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
11.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
12.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Fe
Fi
Fe
Fe
Both
Both
Fe more, but Fi a little
Fe
Fe
Fe
A little of both

So Fe

Both
Both
Both
Both
Ti
Ti
Ti
Neither, I just throw the books on in whatever order
Not sure
Ti although I can do some of the Te things if I need to

So Ti

Se
Both, but more slightly more Si
Se
Se
Si with some Se
Si
Not sure. Both, really.
Si
Si
Usually Si, but I like some Se every so often
Si
Si

So Si


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Are you Fe here too?

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics

Fe here? 

Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touch feeler types (mainly dominant Fe) They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions. 

Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions. 

Here?

Fi
• Focuses on their subjective experience of emotions, their own likes and dislikes, and how these things form their moral code
• Would rather point out instances of injustice and immorality than stay quite and fake collective harmony
• Desires authenticity, justice, being in touch with themselves and in line with their values
• Is motivated by a desire to stay true to their values, develop their unique depth and perspective
• Appreciates being told that they are authentic, unique, deep-feeling, genuine, caring
• Conflict with cold-hearted objective logic, being a “cog in a machine”, insensitively and assertively telling others what to do
• May be criticized for being selfish, unconcerned with others, overly sensitive, thin-skinned

Fe
• Focuses on others’ wellbeing/harmony, societal guidelines for morality, and how these things form their collective moral code
• Would rather maintain collective harmony and look for ways for everyone to compromise and agree than incite disagreement
• Desires harmony, agreement, community, kindness, supporting/helping others
• Is motivated by a desire to help others, make meaningful connections and relationships, feel accepted and appreciated
• Appreciates being told that they are appreciated, well-liked, kind, helpful, supportive, compassionate
• Conflict with blunt and uncaring criticisms, not considering others, rudeness
• May be criticized for being fake, manipulative, changing their morals to fit the situation

What about here?

Fe is extroverted feeling. Someone who has an Fe can be easily influenced by the emotions of others. Much like a mirror. 

Fi is introverted feeling. Someone who has an Fi can be easily influenced by the moral implications of the persons. People with strong Fi are not easily swayed by emotions of others. For example, when everybody is crying while watching a movie, is someone with a strong Fi would cry if he/she found something that makes him/her cry based on their moral implications.

"The moment you say that you don't care about harmony and you care about how you feel more then it's Fi over Fe." 

"I do tend to have a "I don't do this and that because I believe it is wrong" more.-Fi 

Do you make artwork/creative work with the intention of sharing with others and want to feel their happiness/approval (Fe) or make creative stuff simply for yourself (Fi)? 

Do you relate to Fe here? 

"Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ-Fe-Ti, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 

"Firstly, Fe-users are more expressive emotionally and “invested in the object,” unable to detach from it and therefore more likely to be touched by it and cry. He includes himself in this, since even as a child (and still as an adult) he tended to cry far more often than his INFP friend, who never cried. His wife, an ENFP-Fi, also rarely cries. Inward emotions. Detached from the situation at hand – sympathetic, but not empathetic in that the sadness of what is happening bleeds into them in the way it does a Fe-user, even a low-order Fe-user.

He does say that he is more Fe than many other INTPs, which just goes to prove that our functions dictate our brain process but not our behavior pattens. Another friend was unconvinced at first that he was an INTP himself due to his highly emotional state as a child. Bottom line is this: NTPs can often be much more externally emotional than INFPs.

Secondly, Fe-users are drawn to emotional arcs in stories. This definitely stood out to me when reading about ENTP childhood development – often, their favorite part of the movie is the most dramatic “reveal.” They will re-watch that scene again and again, and sometimes act it out. (I totally did this as a kid.) This is both due to their analytical interest in emotions and the excitement of feeling the receiving individual emote. This is very true for me. If a story has no deeply emotional arc, I abandon it. Didn’t fall in love with The 10th Kingdom until we found out who the queen was. Where other people say, “Oh my gosh, that’s TERRIBLE to do that to that character!” I go, “Oooh, a chance to explore their emotions through a difficult time!” The big emotional reveal is still my favorite part of any film – and I love to watch other people respond to it too. (I think my ISFJ friend is still slightly mad that I didn’t tell her about the twist at the end of Breaking Dawn Part 2, since I wanted to see her react to all the deaths. Hah!)

Everything I write has some grand, traumatic emotional reveal, ala “I am your father, Luke!” INTP says he’s the same way. But his ENFP wife isn’t like that. Her taste in drama is eclectic and random. We (INTP and I) both approach it from a “what message can we say through this story?” but her stories all have meaning because she’s writing them. No intended theme, no real goal, their writing just happens naturally. (Again, unlike mine. I’m always challenging moral concepts and asking my characters to overcome emotional roadblocks, because I find it fascinating to help them work through their feelings… Ti-Fe?)"

Thirdly, Ne and Fe like to share their interests with others. NFPs are less this way. Their interests are personal and self-fulfilling so they have no real desire to connect through their interests with others.(I always get very excited when I encounter something new, or learn something new, and want to share it with others. I am devastated and get depressed if I can’t talk about what I love with other people who love it… or if I can talk about it, but only with people who don’t seek an objective perspective on it. Right now, I’m in a moody slump because none of my friends watch any of the same television shows I do; hence, I have no one to discuss them with. WAH!)

He says, “Fe and Ne … has this need to push it out… to share our interest, which is no small part of the annoying nerd stereotype, which I embody and my NTP cohorts do as well. NFPs do not have this trait…”


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Nubis said:


> So would that be saying that I sound like a seven? Would you be able to help me look into that further or help with MBTI or instinctual variants. I'll provide any info you need, just let me know roud:


yes, I am saying you could be type 7 but only according to Matthew Campling's version of Enneagram rf Watkins Publishing, not the popularised version


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

you do come across to me like enxp somehow


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Is it possible that I am an ENTP with well developed Fe? Or perhaps just somewhere between ENTP and ENFP?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Nubis said:


> Is it possible that I am an ENTP with well developed Fe? Or perhaps just somewhere between ENTP and ENFP?


sure, i think so


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you are either an ENFP or ENTP.

ENFP= Ni, Fi, Te, Si
ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si. 

So the difference is ENFP's use Fi for second function and Te for third function. ENTP's use Ti for second function and Fe for third function. 

The biggest difference between the types is the way they judge the world. The ENFP judge it from an emotional and subjective perspective, while the ENTP´s perspective is more logical and objective. This might become clearer if you look at the way they solve personal problems: ENFPs use their feelings to figure out what is most valuable for them before making a choice, but they will consult logic (Te) if their emotions do not bring them anywhere. ENTPs utilize logic to figure out what they think will have the best outcome, but will go with what they feel is right(Fe) if they are unsure.

ENFP: “What does this mean to me?”

ENTP: “What does this mean?” 

Auxiliary Fi-ENFP is actually more “caring” than tertiary Fe-ENTP. ENFPs are known for becoming so involved with other people´s problems that they adapt them as their own. This is because they help people with their problems the same way they deal with their own: by figuring out how they feel, and then end up with becoming too emotional engaged. ENTPs will instead try to help them by figuring out why they feel that way so they can see their situation from a more objective perspective.

Most people favor the ENFP´s method because it gives them a deeper insight of their emotions, and will therefore consider the ENFP as more “caring”.

Another thing that separates the types is that ENTPs have this deep need for understanding how things work around them, which is something ENFPs do not share. ENFPs are curious, but are also more willing to accept something as it is without fully understanding it.

Summed up: ENTPs are interested in how the world works, and ENFPs are interested in what the world means for them. 

ENFP's use Te for 3rd function. ENTP's use Ti for second function. 

Introverted Thinking- Ti is all about classifying things. It likes to give them names and put them in little boxes. Extraverted thinking- Te is more conceptual. It looks at how things relate to one another. So while introverted thinking focuses on separating things into their unique parts, extraverted thinking focuses on organizing things into a unified whole. Ti is subjective and private. You can see the Ti user’s results but not hear their thinking process. Ti is never stumped by a problem, but will instead find some way to “rig it” and solve it. Stuck in a room? Ti will find a way out.

Extraverted Thinking- Te always is objective. It also gets stumped by the facts if there is no obvious, logical solution. Locked in a room with no way out? Te can’t fix it. But Te can make a crap-load of money and knows how to plan for success.

Te gets sh!t done. Ti wants to know what sh!t is.
Te is objective reasoning. The car is blue. 
Ti is subjective reasoning. How does a car work? 

Te as third function- Tert-Te? Fi controls it and dampens it, but it’s still blunt. Motivated to do stuff. Make plans. Organize their environment and other people. Bossiness. 

Ti as second function- Aux-Ti? Problem solver. Doesn’t see any factual impasse as troubling. Quietly analyzes a situation and does something about it. Isn’t motivated by success so much as deeper understanding. 

Difference between Fi and Ti: 

Ti: No one is more qualified to determine the truth than myself.
Fi: No one is more qualified to determine what is morally right than myself. 
Ti has to rationalize. Fi has to reflect. Ti reflects on logic. Fi reflects on morality. 

Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. This goes for Fe-Ti (INFJ) to a much lesser degree since the “common good” is prioritized and the reason is secondary. Fe-Ti (INFJ) might use reason to advocate for the common good.

Te-Fi types, such as ISTJ’s and INTJ’s are likely to believe that a person can discern what is morally correct through objective facts and by reflecting upon individualized principles. They are likely to believe that the best solution is the solution represented by facts outside of them. Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.

Difference between Te and Fe:

"Dr. Phil is an ESTJ. If you want classic hard-knocks Te-telling-people-off, go watch some of his interview clips on YouTube. This one is the first one I ran across, and it’s hilarious how he responds… total Te. THESE ARE THE FACTS. Here is another clip where he asserts just who is boss, whose show it is, what they are going to talk about, and where he stands with a guest. 

Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 

ENFP's use Fi for second function. ENTP's use Fe for third function. 

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics 

The moment you say that you don't care about harmony and you care about how you feel more then it's Fi over Fe.

"I do tend to have a "I don't do this and that because I believe it is wrong" more." - Fi 

"Firstly, Fe-users are more expressive emotionally and “invested in the object,” unable to detach from it and therefore more likely to be touched by it and cry. He includes himself in this, since even as a child (and still as an adult) he tended to cry far more often than his INFP friend, who never cried. His wife, an ENFP-Fi, also rarely cries. Inward emotions. Detached from the situation at hand – sympathetic, but not empathetic in that the sadness of what is happening bleeds into them in the way it does a Fe-user, even a low-order Fe-user.

He does say that he is more Fe than many other INTPs, which just goes to prove that our functions dictate our brain process but not our behavior pattens. Another friend was unconvinced at first that he was an INTP himself due to his highly emotional state as a child. Bottom line is this: NTPs can often be much more externally emotional than INFPs.

Secondly, Fe-users are drawn to emotional arcs in stories. This definitely stood out to me when reading about ENTP childhood development – often, their favorite part of the movie is the most dramatic “reveal.” They will re-watch that scene again and again, and sometimes act it out. (I totally did this as a kid.) This is both due to their analytical interest in emotions and the excitement of feeling the receiving individual emote. This is very true for me. If a story has no deeply emotional arc, I abandon it. Didn’t fall in love with The 10th Kingdom until we found out who the queen was. Where other people say, “Oh my gosh, that’s TERRIBLE to do that to that character!” I go, “Oooh, a chance to explore their emotions through a difficult time!” The big emotional reveal is still my favorite part of any film – and I love to watch other people respond to it too. (I think my ISFJ friend is still slightly mad that I didn’t tell her about the twist at the end of Breaking Dawn Part 2, since I wanted to see her react to all the deaths. Hah!)

Everything I write has some grand, traumatic emotional reveal, ala “I am your father, Luke!” INTP says he’s the same way. But his ENFP wife isn’t like that. Her taste in drama is eclectic and random. We (INTP and I) both approach it from a “what message can we say through this story?” but her stories all have meaning because she’s writing them. No intended theme, no real goal, their writing just happens naturally. (Again, unlike mine. I’m always challenging moral concepts and asking my characters to overcome emotional roadblocks, because I find it fascinating to help them work through their feelings… Ti-Fe?)"

Thirdly, Ne and Fe like to share their interests with others. NFPs are less this way. Their interests are personal and self-fulfilling so they have no real desire to connect through their interests with others.(I always get very excited when I encounter something new, or learn something new, and want to share it with others. I am devastated and get depressed if I can’t talk about what I love with other people who love it… or if I can talk about it, but only with people who don’t seek an objective perspective on it. Right now, I’m in a moody slump because none of my friends watch any of the same television shows I do; hence, I have no one to discuss them with. WAH!)

He says, “Fe and Ne … has this need to push it out… to share our interest, which is no small part of the annoying nerd stereotype, which I embody and my NTP cohorts do as well. NFPs do not have this trait…”

Childhood struggles of each myers briggs type:

The Childhood Struggles of Every Myers Briggs Type - Psychology Junkie

What each function looks like based on where it is in stack:

How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking | Thought Catalog

What each myers briggs type looks like in real life:

How To Recognize Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type In Real Life | Thought Catalog


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Which do you think is more likely?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm leaning towards ENTP for you. What do you think?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Nubis said:


> Witch do you think is more likely?


maybe entp


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Have you seen this? 

How each dominant function writes a novel:

Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.

Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 

Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision. 

Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing.


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

I have not, but that's very useful. I definitely identify with the ENTP personality type now. Could anyone help me figure out my instinctual variant stacking?roud:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok good. Glad, I could help. My final vote for you is ENTP then  
You might want to also post your enneagram question/s in the enneagram forum


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Nubis said:


> I have not, but that's very useful. I definitely identify with the ENTP personality type now. Could anyone help me figure out my instinctual variant stacking?roud:


i find instinctual variants interesting but not specific or rigorous enough a language/model for typing


----------

